# WTB Diawa Saltiga Surf Ballistic 33 405



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Text Mike at 757 263 7682 or PM me or hit me up on Facebook at Mike Basnite


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I think Drew_S has some blank 33-405 for sale. Not sure if you are looking at a factory built rod or building your own.


----------



## Drew_S (May 6, 2007)

Spiderhitch have a new in package blank forsale if your interested send me a pm


----------

